# Time for C&D antitoxin to take effect?



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Two Boer bottle babies, one born 12/14 and the other 12/20. The older is at about 17 lbs. and the other about 11 lbs. 

After trying every other method to cure a bad case of scours I injected 10ml of C&D Antitoxin this morning at 9 a.m. I'll do the same at 9 p.m. per the directions on the bottle.

How long should it be before I can expect to see results? Should I plan to continue injections until the scours are gone? 

thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what color is the poop? what are they being fed and how much? Its good you started cd antitoxin..it will protect them while their system is compromised..but its not a cure for scours..


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Poop is very think and orange/brown. We did electrolytes, are still dosing probios, and have made all changes (second time around) very gradually. The scours persists, hence the antitoxin.
They're now getting 9 oz. and 7 oz., 5x per day. We're making the shift from doe's milk to replacer in 25% increments, 48 hours at each level.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how long did you take them off milk? often takes 12-24 hours to clear poops up. Make sure your replacer does not have soy in it. Its hard for babies to digest. 

causes of persistent scours can be, over feeding milk, replacer its self, some babies do not do well on it, can try whole cows milk from the grocery instead. ecoli, coccidia..


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Was off milk for almost 24 hours. No soy in the Land O Lakes (we checked for that), we have been very conservative with amounts and any increases, and our brief effort with whole milk didn't do any better.
That's why we decided we had to do antitoxin. Figured those bad guys in the gut were the only culprit left.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They are prime age for bacterial issues such as ecoli. I would definitely use SpectoGuard Scourchek (red oral liquid) in the next 24 hours if there is no improvement.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Here we are 22 hours after the first of the two doses and there is NO improvement. 
Bad.

I'll make work of finding ScourChek locally (not a lot of good options here) and begin dosing. I've just read a bunch online to git the correct dose for goat kids this age but not seeing good info. There's an older thread here that ends with: "those are old recommendations; double that does." 

Any risk of over-dosing?

Gotta get this stopped!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There are a few different brands available and it is always advertised for piglets and is always red. It typically comes with a pump right on the plastic bottle. Yes, the dosage recommendations vary wildly. I have used 1 pump, twice per day for 2 days with good success in bottle kids with scours. It is referred to as both ScourChek and ScourHalt, the drug is Spectomycin. I'm not sure if there is a different brand or generic type available but it is a really common item at basic feed stores in the pig section.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Found ScourChek in Eugene and just gave the first dose (2 p.m.). I'll dose again late tonight and then twice tomorrow. Both kids got one pump. Nice that they seemed to like it OK and not try to spit it out.

Thank you for the counsel. If this doesn't do it I think we're off to the vet. I'll let you know.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

If the scourchek doesn't help I would say the vet is a good idea. It may be coccidia.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

This is day three of ScourChek, two doses per. We've moved from liquid poop to something like creamy peanut butter, but certainly not where it should be. I'm not going to do a fourth day.
Called the vet yesterday morning and he said we're doing it right, but that if this doesn't fix it he'll use a different Rx antibiotic. So it looks like I'll be making that call Monday morning. Roads here are impassable now anyway.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Might try Baytril....Was mentioned on here before about a single dose oral and one shot at the same time


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

The lady we got them from has Albon (coccidiosis). Just talked to her and we're going to take them over to her tomorrow or Monday, depending on roads.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We had to switch ours to whole cows milk, and in the long run it was netter. We did have cocci, as we did run fecals on runny ones, treated all of them. All seem good for now.

Good luck! I hope they are ok! 

We will be Crossing our fingers and hooves they improve quickly!


----------

